# Hunters ed material



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Does anyone have a copy of this test or know where i can find it? My son wants to start reading it so he can take the test and start hunting with me. Thanks for any help/direction. 8)


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

You don't need a copy of the test. Just look at all the review questions at the back of each chapter. If they know those questions then they will pass the test. You can pick up a book at the division offices I believe. We tell the classes that I teach that if they know those questions then they will do okay. And those questions all come straight from the chapters.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks, got your other reply.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

He can also take the online test as often as he wants for practice.


----------

